# KHE COPE



## XxDavidxX007 (13. Juni 2016)

Was haltet ihr von dem Bike? 

https://www.khebikes.com/bmx-bikes/khebikes-2016/1250-khe-cope

Soll für mich als Wiedereinstiegsbike gedacht sein, Körpergröße 1.78. Gewicht noch 87kg, komme aus dem Kraftsportbereich, daher etwas breiter gebaut. Aber durch die Ganze Fahrerei wird sich mein Gewicht sowieso noch auf circa 80kg reduzieren.


----------



## DerEmrich (14. Juni 2016)

Seh zu dass du was aus 4130 Chromoly Stahl bekommst. Bei deinem Gewicht wirst du mit Hi-Ten Rahmen, Gabel und Lenker nicht lange Spaß haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

